# Weed ID and IDEA: please & TY



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

3week new Lawn, what can this be and how should I plan to approach this. You can check out my journal for more info/pics:


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Right now, those look like cotyledons (the first part that emerges when a seed sprouts). May want to post a picture when the seedling gets a true leaf for better ID.

What kind of tree in the background? (from your journal pictures)


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'd just pull those up, they don't look like they have much root on them.


----------

